# Why won't Jesus give me peace from fears?



## filledwithfear1

The Bible said more than once we should have joy and not be afraid. Why isn't Jesus helpping me out with i?


----------



## Alys

A lack of faith in Jesus and His promises can cause fear. I will pray for you...
Check this link out:

http://www.gotquestions.org/Bible-fear.html


----------



## Anxiety75

I know from personal experience that God has not taken away all my fears but he has given me courage to face them. Many people in the Bible talked about being fearful. They were given courage to do what they fear. Courage is not absence of fear.

2Corinthians 7:5 reads: 
_In fact, when we arrived in Mac·e·do′ni·a, our flesh got no relief, but we continued to be afflicted in every manner-there were fights without, *fears* within._

Fear may not go away but we can get some courage.

Remember another scripture where God said,

_...__and yet he really said to me: "My (grace) undeserved kindness is sufficient for you; for [my] power is being made perfect in weakness. 2 Corinthians 12:9_


----------



## millenniumman75

Courage is doing things despite having the fear.
Anxiety is part of the human condition - God gave us that. It's our choice on how to handle it.

God did give us the power of a sound mind, though.


----------



## millenniumman75

filledwithfear1 said:


> The Bible said more than once we should have joy and not be afraid. Why isn't Jesus helpping me out with i?


He is. He led you here. You are learning about your fear through us. You have faith in God and He knows you and what you will become. He is guiding you all the time; you just need to be aware that He is with you :yes.


----------



## AshCash

Did God really give us fear? or is it a condition of our sin and/or a reaction to the sinful world we live in?


----------



## illlaymedown

AshCash said:


> Did God really give us fear? or is it a condition of our sin and/or a reaction to the sinful world we live in?


Fear is a good thing...it keeps us from doing many stupid things...Even anxious fears are good at first, they help us to interact with other human beings in a more appropriate way, it's when they start getting irrational beyond reprieve that they become a problem. In my case, my family's negligence in giving me a loving stable childhood affected me greatly towards getting SA. So in that case, I learned to be fearful from the way I was treated by people who CHOSE to treat me that way. God doesn't affect choices elsewise we'd be mindless robots...also, the Bible has a story(John 9) about a man who was born blind...Jesus' disciples ask him, "Rabbi, who sinned, this man or his parents, that he was born blind?" 
Jesus answers, "Neither this man nor his parents sinned, but this happened so that the work of God might be displayed in his life..."


----------



## millenniumman75

^^That is correct.

God is showing us how our SA can help others. He has shown me so many things, it's unbelievable. The human condition and the emotion/action around it. Interesting stuff.


----------



## ringfortheking

Because you lack faith.


----------



## Phibes

It doesn't make sense for us to have a perfectly smooth life. I believe in Jesus Christ man!  I wish I could be a better friend of his.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici

ive experienced God working through me, no matter how anxious and scared and depressed i am. i pray alot, asking Jesus to help people to overlook my weaknesses, and that they would be benefitted by me even if i am so weak im unable to help anyone. and in the midst of my worst trials, people will tell me that i have made a huge positive difference in their lives. i have no idea how it happens..all i know, is that God chose to work through me to show his love to others, he did so without taking away my faults and fears. he hasn't cured me, but he has given me the strength to make it through without giving up. he has also given me hope that someday, things will be better. i don't like to read this part of the bible...but it says that even christians will suffer and have hardships in life. the point is, we have hope and love to carry us through. if being a christian meant we would have no trials or sufferrings...why would anyone need faith, or perserverance, or trust in God? i think it makes God happy, when he sees people trusting in him, and not turning away, when things get hard. then God knows he has people who really want to follow him, because they love him....not because life is simply perfect with him. if i was famous, i would want friends who love me for who i am, not for what i have and/or give to them. although if somebody was really my friend and loved me for who i am....i would absolutely love to give them anything they asked for or needed. maybe jesus is like this, in a way..


----------



## Kush

jesus made my life hell if he exists


----------



## AshCash

illlaymedown,your right,that there is positive fear,especially when we can fear God in a positive way.I guess,in my life,there's never a situation that doesn't have fear in it,and it just holds me back and makes me paranoid.I grew up in constant fear,and although it has subsided a tremendous amount,I hate being fearful over stupid things.


----------



## illlaymedown

AshCash said:


> illlaymedown,your right,that there is positive fear,especially when we can fear God in a positive way.I guess,in my life,there's never a situation that doesn't have fear in it,and it just holds me back and makes me paranoid.I grew up in constant fear,and although it has subsided a tremendous amount,I hate being fearful over stupid things.


I love very much the book of Job....if you are a believer and you haven't read it, you really really should. I can relate very much to it. :yes I have a pretty bad family situation and had a pretty terrible childhood...it sucked, but I can relate to and help a lot of other people cus of it plus it kept me from getting caught of in many things people do that ruin their own lives and others. People have choices whether they are hard to make or easy...if you didn't have choices you'd be a robot....Jesus/God doesn't affect people's choices. Jesus doesn't put you thru misery or fear all your life, but he does allow it to an extent(doesn't cause it, but sometimes allows it).
I wish people who had no idea what they're talking about, are angry at God and wanna take it out on Christians, are flat out non-believers, or whatever else would stick to their own thread types rather than come on a Chrsitian thread just to be rude :yes There's no point in it...if you don't like it, don't read the thread...read ones that relate to you. I honestly don't see the point of putting up a sarcastic comment especially one that is completely unfounded on a thread where a person is genuinely needing some comfort...


----------



## polardude18

I believe that in life god gives us both darkness in which we need to overcome, and light to hold on to. When he says 'we should have joy and not be afraid' he does not mean that if we have fears then something is going wrong, or that it is our fault that we have fears. I believe that he is just telling us that he wants to help us overcome those fears. 

Also fear is not a bad thing. In fact in many times it is a good thing, if you don't have fear then you can't have courage.


----------



## Anxiety75

Without SOME fear we would never get through it and over it. It's a lesson for us.


----------



## Anxiety75

Kush said:


> jesus made my life hell if he exists


Maybe it was the Devil. Not Jesus if you believe in him. I don't imagine Jesus would do that to anyone. Jesus quality is love. The Devil's is hate 
and he wants you to feel that way and blame Jesus. They're enemies!


----------



## Sunshine009

polardude18 said:


> I believe that in life god gives us both darkness in which we need to overcome, and light to hold on to. When he says 'we should have joy and not be afraid' he does not mean that if we have fears then something is going wrong, or that it is our fault that we have fears. I believe that he is just telling us that he wants to help us overcome those fears.
> 
> Also fear is not a bad thing. In fact in many times it is a good thing, if you don't have fear then you can't have courage.


:clap


----------



## Sunshine009

I cannot find the main website of Celebrate Recovery. It is a 12 step program for Christians with problems. If you could find a Celebrate Recovery in your area, maybe at a big church, like a community church, a big nondenominational church would be most likely but I've seen them at other churches like Baptists also. That would be the ideal place. To find other Christians like yourself that are going through what you are.


----------



## solitarian

*Suffering*

Many of the Bible's greatest characters experienced terrible trials, suffering, illness, etc. Crap happens to all of us. We just have to be able to say "Blessed be the name of the Lord" in spite of all of it. Perhaps our suffering will cause us to rely on God alone, not others? Perhaps this is part of our redemption, even though it may be difficult for us to see it? One day there will be no more tears, suffering, anxiety...


----------



## helpless

Sunshine009 said:


> I cannot find the main website of Celebrate Recovery. It is a 12 step program for Christians with problems. If you could find a Celebrate Recovery in your area, maybe at a big church, like a community church, a big nondenominational church would be most likely but I've seen them at other churches like Baptists also. That would be the ideal place. To find other Christians like yourself that are going through what you are.


Sunshhine009, don't know if you've tried CR or not, but if you have, I'd be glad to read your imperssions of the group.

I've gone to CR meetings, and I would say that to benefit from the program, you've got to really get deep into it, and the social life of the church where it is being held.

If you are a member of another church, you might have doubts as to whether you should do so.

At the "small group" meetings, you just don't have the chance to say much of anything, and to really have any communication, you've got to get a "sponsor," and join another group that holds weekly meetings seperate from the ones the general public is invited to.


----------



## Sunshine009

helpless said:


> Sunshhine009, don't know if you've tried CR or not, but if you have, I'd be glad to read your imperssions of the group.
> 
> I've gone to CR meetings, and I would say that to benefit from the program, you've got to really get deep into it, and the social life of the church where it is being held.
> 
> If you are a member of another church, you might have doubts as to whether you should do so.
> 
> At the "small group" meetings, you just don't have the chance to say much of anything, and to really have any communication, you've got to get a "sponsor," and join another group that holds weekly meetings seperate from the ones the general public is invited to.


I've heard about it, haven't gone. I know some people are helped by it, and getting involved in church is good for them, others wouldn't like it. I don't like the sponsorship thing idea myself.


----------



## Miss Meggie

Anxiety75 said:


> I know from personal experience that God has not taken away all my fears but he has given me courage to face them. Many people in the Bible talked about being fearful. They were given courage to do what they fear. Courage is not absence of fear.


I also feel that God gave me a wonderful boyfriend and an amazing family to help me as I have struggled my whole life with social anxiety, and now as I work to overcome my fears...


----------

